# BOOTS! come discuss.



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

My father is getting a little older, and doesn't like his boots too much. He has a really heavy winter boot, that works well when blowing snow and working on the cars in the garage, but his hard on hi while we are trekking across feilds for a couple of miles.

I have a pair of Pro Line boots that I love. The grips are made of a high density foam and are very light and work very well for me, but I can't find them any where in his size (13). He loves my boots a lot, and has been using them lately.

Can anyone recormend a good pair of boots for him to use while we hunt pheasants? I want to get them for him for X-mis.


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

I don't know if these are what your looking for but i thought i would try to help. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Pro-Line-brown-leat ... dZViewItem


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I have a couple pair of Danners. Far and away the most confortable boots I have ever owned and I have gone through a few pair in my years afield.

They are spendy but they last and remain waterproof with age and are comfortable for all day out of the box. I have another pair on my Christmas List :lol:

Bob


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

Does he need an insulated boot? I have bought a pair of cabelas stalk sneaker. They are only 2.4 or 2.6 lbs for the pair. I wear a size 13 as well. These are uninsulated but a couple pair of good socks and your usually good to go. Cabelas has several pair of light weight boots and I have found that they are one of the best when it comes to having the sizes that I need whether it be boots or clothes. If you do look at them I would suggest that you stay away from the dry plus stuff and buy gortex boots.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Danners! I have had my pair for 5 years and they have been through the drink and kept my feet warm and lots of comfort.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

fox412 said:


> Does he need an insulated boot? I have bought a pair of cabelas stalk sneaker. They are only 2.4 or 2.6 lbs for the pair. I wear a size 13 as well. These are uninsulated but a couple pair of good socks and your usually good to go. Cabelas has several pair of light weight boots and I have found that they are one of the best when it comes to having the sizes that I need whether it be boots or clothes. If you do look at them I would suggest that you stay away from the dry plus stuff and buy gortex boots.


He prefers the taller boots so the sneakers wouldn't work very well. I'll try cabelas.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

DeltaBoy said:


> Danners! I have had my pair for 5 years and they have been through the drink and kept my feet warm and lots of comfort.


I can't afford Danners right now. I bought him new shooter gloves, new coat for his B-day a month ago and got him a top/bottom of cold gear under armor, $200 for boots is just not in my budget


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I would have to say Danner hands down, comfortable the first time they go on my feet. I have had four pair in the last 10 or 12 years. I had one pair resoled cost $50 that was about 6 yrs ago, my last pair I had for 2 1/2 years and one started to leak so I sent them in and they said they couldn't fix them so they gave me a $100 credit. I though that was pretty good since I bought them at 50% off for $80. 
The new pair I bought in Oct were 180 on sale for 140.

I also have a pair of Irish Setters that are pretty comfortable that I picked up at Cabela's tent sale.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Springer said:


> I would have to say Danner hands down, comfortable the first time they go on my feet. I have had four pair in the last 10 or 12 years. I had one pair resoled cost $50 that was about 6 yrs ago, my last pair I had for 2 1/2 years and one started to leak so I sent them in and they said they couldn't fix them so they gave me a $100 credit. I though that was pretty good since I bought them at 50% off for $80.
> The new pair I bought in Oct were 180 on sale for 140.
> 
> I also have a pair of Irish Setters that are pretty comfortable that I picked up at Cabela's tent sale.


Are there any good deals at Cabelas right now?

I have a bro in the forks and might have him pick me up a pair if there are some good deals.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I haven't looked for boots since I just got the new pair but once in a while they have some in the bargin cave. I got the Danners at Scheel's I think they still have some there. Kevin.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Are there any good deals at Cabelas right now?


Check out the Bargin Cave... I purchased my first pair in the Bargin Cave.


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

They are 8 inch boots. They just call them sneakers


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Merry Christmas everyone,

The Army Intermediate Cold Weather Boot. The reason is the sole is a
wider platform (than the Danner).
You can traverse rough ground and smaller rocks better.
The leather upper holds the ankle better from twisting.
I have Danner's but I like the Army Boots for walking better.
Army boots seem to be insulated better also easy to keep clean/polish
protected better.

Good Luck.


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

I would really like to try a pair of Danners but I've only seen them advertised up to a size 13. Both my son and I wear 15s. Has anyone seen them up to a size 15?


----------



## Trois_Beaux_Canards (Dec 14, 2005)

Bob Kellam said:


> ...Danners. Far and away the most confortable boots I have ever owned and I have gone through a few pair in my years afield.


I couldn't agree with you more. I got a pair for early season archery (the unlinde pronghorns), and If i'm not wearing waders, I'm wearing the Danners.

north14 - go to the danner website. You can search by size. I'm sure that if you can't find them online, you can have them ordered.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Danner Pronghorn for pheasant, uninsulated for walking all day. Geez North14 how's skiing been??? :lol:


----------



## wirehairman (Oct 31, 2005)

Danner all the way. Most comfortable boots I've ever worn. I have a really wide foot, and Danner is one of the few hunting boots I've found that actually come in size and width.

In addition, I put my boots through heck, and Danner's customer service has been the best I've ever seen. I ordered a pair of Pronghorns through Cabelas a couple of years ago. The soles started to come unstitched from the uppers after I'd had them for over a year. I called Cabelas to see what I could do, and they asked if I wanted a full refund or new boots. I asked if Cabelas or Danner was backing the boots up that well and was told both warranties covered the boots. I'm still trying to wear out the replacement pair.

As for packs, nothing beats a pair of Schnee's, http://www.schnees.com/catalog/cat_schnee-pac-boots.html.


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

Danners are comfy but they all weigh around 4+ lbs and they cost an arm and a leg. Great boots though.


----------



## Wood Duck (Mar 22, 2002)

I've got the Danner Pronghorn boot also (uninsulated) and really like them. Theay are not heavy and are easy to put on. My last boots were Rocky's and they were a bugger to put on... they sew the tongue up so high to keep it an 8" waterproof boot. 99% of the time you dont need that high water protection.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Anyone knwo of any good boots around $100 that are NOT danners, and lightweight?


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Get him the Wolverine Antelope boot. Its a great pheasant hunting boot. It is very light has Goretex and has a small profile that makes it go through the brush without much drag. There is enough tread so that you dont slip but not so much that it catches on grass. 129.00. Good luck


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Check out a pair of Irish Setters from Redwing Boots. I have a pair that is insulated, waterproof, and lightweight. They also come in every width you can imagine, allowing for a custom fit.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Russell Boot in Wisconson.

Trace your foot and take a bunch of measurements. Then, they will make them by hand. I have three pair - one is 14 years old that I wear 5 days a week. I have another pair of their snake boots and an extra pair of Zephers for when I wear the first pair out.


----------



## RiveRat (Sep 19, 2004)

I love my Danners. They're super comfortable right out of the box and are everything everybody is saying about them including expensive. For my everyday boots, I go down to Wally World and buy their Herman Survivors for $50 to $60 and find them to be very comfortable and pretty waterproof. They last me about 8 months to a year of every day use, which I think is pretty good. But you just can't beat the Danner, once you get a pair, you'll know.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Wirehairman I had been wondering if Schnees was still in business. With everything made in china I'm happy to hear that they are still around. I am going to buy a pair of their boots. The slim profile makes it a pac that doesn't wear you out while walking. I have never owned a pair but have been told they are the best hunting pac made. I love American products. Thanks for letting me know they are still made in beautiful Montana.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

There are a lot of boots that are waterproof and uninsulated at or under a $100.00. I got a pair of Rocky boots this fall that where part of a promo. They sell for around $80.00 and I did like them. Not as comfortable as my Danners but they did not give me foot fatigue after a day in the field walking.

Browning has a couple different boots in that same manner. Wolverine,Lacrosse and Irish Setter all have a boot in this price range. I have switched from insulated boots to the non even in late season and cold weather because my feet sweat a lot. Wool socks or wool blend and spray anti perspiratant[ms] has reduced my cold foot issues. If a person is stand hunting then a pair of boot buddies over a gortex uninsulated boot is the way to go.


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

north14 wrote:


> I would really like to try a pair of Danners but I've only seen them advertised up to a size 13. Both my son and I wear 15s. Has anyone seen them up to a size 15?


I wanted the Danners too but I wear a 14 extra wide and couldn't find them. Found a 14 but not wide enough so I tried an Irish Setter Big Mans Boot. 400 gram Thinsulate with rubber on the toe. They are the most comfortable boots I have ever had. Sportsmans Warehouse in Fargo up to 16. Good luck!! :beer:


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

goldhunter470 said:


> north14 wrote:
> 
> 
> > I would really like to try a pair of Danners but I've only seen them advertised up to a size 13. Both my son and I wear 15s. Has anyone seen them up to a size 15?
> ...


How much were the Irish setters?


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

$169.99


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

goldhunter470 said:


> $169.99


Jebus. I need a raise.


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

boots: $169.99
warm dry feet: priceless

I know it's old and hacky but it's the truth. I hate cold wet feet, so I picked up a paper route and mowed a few lawns this summer!!


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Go to Cabelas.com

Type in this number: LF-81-2170, Gore-Tex leather with 600 gram thinsulate, I have a pair and love them! $79.99

If you need warmer, item number: LF-81-2395, Gore-Tex leather with 1000 gram thinsulate. $89.99


----------

